# Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC0E



## mace1971 (Apr 23, 2009)

For what reason I do not understand but this PC has decided not to send any email, I can receive but not send, the following message appears

The connection to the server has failed.
Subject ''
Server: 'smtp.ukmailexchange.com'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC0E
Protocol: SMTP
Port: 587
Secure(SSL): No
Socket Error: 10060

I have tried re-typing all settings, changing the smt...Nothing, does anyone have any clues other than throwing the PC out of the window?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Before









Windows Mail and Windows Live Mail error codes
Troubleshooting error messages that you receive when you try to send and receive e-mail in Outlook and Outlook Express

Have you verified your mail server settings are correct?

Deleted and rekeyed the server settings?

If required, verify authentication for the outgoing server is enabled.

Can you login into your ukmailexchange web mail server?
Do you have plenty of storage remaining on the ukmailexchange web mail server?

What anti-virus program are you using? Is it configured to scan incoming and outgoing e-mails?

What firewall are you using? Verify it is not blocking internet to the application or SMTP.


----------

